# No luck finding this one.."Gets it' inscribed on bottom?



## OSUChE (Mar 14, 2013)

I did see one bottle on eBay for Gets It wart remover, but it doesn't look at all like this. Spent hours searching...Anyone have a clue to offer on this one:


----------



## OSUChE (Mar 14, 2013)

Another Photo


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 14, 2013)

Fleabay.

 Hello Richard,

 The crummy photo in the electronic issue may be throwing you off. It sure looks awfully similar to me.




British flabby


----------



## beendiggin (Mar 14, 2013)

It's a neat bottle,  but I don't think that bottle has much value.  If you're considering an offer, I don't advise paying more than a few dollars.  You might want it more than most people, so it's worth what you're willing to pay I guess.   

 I have dug those and I just toss them back.  I also had one called "Getzit" .


----------



## OSUChE (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks,

 I do agree it must be Gets-It. I think its an earlier version because of the bottle characteristics (crude BIM?) and the arch-top sides where the label is applied.

 The bottle is one of those found in my "40-year Old Arizona Collection" I've been sorting through, and posted in the other forum. 

 Lots of cool bottles though few worth much I suppose.

 You're help is always appreciated! 

 Rick


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 15, 2013)

It's a nice little bottle even if it isn't worth much to a serious collector. I'm more of an "oh that's cute" collector so I think a lot of people would buy it for a few dollars plus shipping.


----------



## glass man (Mar 15, 2013)

I "GETS-IT" do ya'll?[] I like the little bugger!!JAMIE


----------



## botlguy (Mar 15, 2013)

I like it also and it would fit right into my "Littles" collection. I would pay $2 - $3 for it as is, maybe $5 with label.


----------

